# 88-98 Chevy Frame problems



## DJ'S Outdoor (Feb 23, 2012)

anyone here ever have a problem with the frame rusting where the front lower control arm mount goes?


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

yep, especially in Minnesota. Not much you can do but cut out the bad metal and weld some good stuff in (plus add the braces that I believe B&B came up with). that'll keep the control arm mounts from bending.

Lots of guys on here use fluid film to coat the frames so they won't rust.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a small rot hole followed by a crack
Going to weld it up within the next few weeks.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Make sure you cut out the rust and a bit beyond so you have good steel to weld to. The frame accumulates salt and dirt through the factory holes. The old 93 1500 I had did that. When we cut it out there was about 5 lbs of crap in each side.
Now when I wash my truck, I put the nozzle right in those holes and flush that crap out.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

and if you have a 1" hole from the inside out plan on it being 3-4x bigger on the inside as most of the boxed frames i have seen rust bad from inside out. 

and check local/ state inspection / safty laws for fixing / welding / repairing on a frame .

in new york state your not to weld / cut / fishplate with in 6" of suspension mounting point last i recall seeing in the rules book.

and seen lots of 88-98 style go bad begind cab were cab mount / box first mount combo is welded to frame . colects crap and thins out there also.


----------



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

carkey351;1503198 said:


> yep, especially in Minnesota. Not much you can do but cut out the bad metal and weld some good stuff in (plus add the braces that I believe B&B came up with). that'll keep the control arm mounts from bending.
> 
> Lots of guys on here use fluid film to coat the frames so they won't rust.


Any pics of the b&b piece?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=81052


----------

